# 1915 or 16 Sears Master paint



## cl222 (Mar 6, 2013)

The paint cleaned up good from when i got it but it is still in bad condition. I think its to chipped and rusted to keep the original paint but I need to hear from someone else about what they think. I feel bad doing a repaint.
before






after


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great cleaning job you couldn't even tell it had green paint in the first two pictures. I think it is a great candidate for a repaint. Make sure you take plenty of pictures of whatever pin stripes are left so you can reproduce them.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 6, 2013)

Agree on repaint & taking lot's of pics first.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 6, 2013)

If it were mine, I would repaint it.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 6, 2013)

*just leave it.*

its the same green as this.its only original once.


----------



## cl222 (Mar 6, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> its the same green as this.its only original once.



It is only original once. You have one that is original so i am not destroying the only one with original paint and i agree its far too gone to be saved. Then i just thought of something. I need to find rims and fenders that have the same chipped look as the frame. We do need at least one sears master that looks like it is fresh from the factory.


----------



## rs matt (Mar 6, 2013)

I appreciate the preservationists. I  however I am a restorer and I believe you honor craftsman designed and built a bike by not only returning it to new condition, but riding it too. I have a 15 Sears youth bike in paint as we speak. It is probably pre 15 as it was found with block chain and a rotting wood rim. THE 15one catalog pick shows a different chain and it appears to have metal rims. I had 590 wood rims made so I can ride new tires on it.(nice job Sacro Bosco!) The preservation opinion is just as valid. Whhat matters is what you want, and that the bike is saved from. Becomming rebar!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 6, 2013)

If the bike was complete with paint like that, I would leave it. Since it is only a frame/forks, I say redo it! As long as you redo it to original standards.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with Don, Schwinndoggy has it right.

Do whatever you want with it, the Forum has spoken..........

Go forth and prosper.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 7, 2013)

*Restore or not to restore - this is the question*

What ever your gut feeling tells you to do - go with it! I like to think of bike collecting in the same way as you would with art. It's in the eye of the beholder. If you feels it needs restoration ( or repainting in your case ) then you should repaint it. Condition is key. The only consideration is if you want to retain it's value. In the majority of cases a bike that is original is worth more than one that has been restored - Not all the time but..... most of the time. The same is true for parts. I prefer to see vintage bicycles that people ride - again, this is only my view. Looks paintable to me. I have both original and restored bikes and love them both.


----------



## GoodLifeBikes (Sep 26, 2021)

Doing some research I believe a tool pouch like this one came with the Sears Master bicycles of the period.


----------

